# Old refrigerator = high power consumption?



## RammsteinNicCage (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a General Electric refrigerator model #TBF16SJB. I think this thing came with the condo when it was built... 1986. I've been wondering if this is the source of my very high electric bill (at least I think it's very high...). I can't find any info on this model, but on the fridge it says that it's 110 volts and 6.5 amps. So, I calculated the wattage to be 715 Watts. Then, I used this formula to convert to kWh for the year:

(715 Watts × 24 hours/day × 365 days/year) ÷ 1000 = 6,263 kWh

That seems like an incredibly high number. I know the number should be less than that since the fridge probably cycles or something. However, is it likely that this fridge is still the source of my high electric bill or is the math just way off?


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> #TBF16SJB. I think this thing came with the condo when it was built... 1986


Serial # will give you the manufacturing date...
http://www.applianceaid.com/age_usaGE.html



> (715 Watts × 24 hours/day × 365 days/year) ÷ 1000 = 6,263 kWh
> 
> That seems like an incredibly high number.


Me too.
This may help...
http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?fuseaction=refrig.calculator



> However, is it likely that this fridge is still the source of my high electric bill or is the math just way off?


Probably adds $100.00 a year to the bill ( my guess ) and yes your figures seem way too high.

jeff.


----------



## RammsteinNicCage (Jan 24, 2008)

ok, it was made in October 1986. Forgot to mention that it's a top-freezer model.

The Energy Star site didn't have my exact model listed, but if I left the B off at the end, I get a model with 1,450 kWh. So, I guess that's a start with getting my electric bill down.... Thanks.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> it was made in October 1986. The Energy Star site didn't have my exact model listed, but if I left the B off at the end, I get a model with 1,450 kWh


That -sounds- more like an accurate number.

jeff.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

22 years is pretty good for any appliance, much less a refrigerator that works 24/7. Keeping the coils and fans clean and all the door seals intact will help.


----------



## Ottawa DIYer (Jun 12, 2008)

Older fridges (or any old appliance ... heater, AC, whatever) are definitely not as energy efficient as the new stuff, but I guess it's a matter of how much you will save vs. how much you will pay to buy a brand new model.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Buy a kill a watt meter and plug the refrigerator into it to get exact measurements. You can get them via internet sites or if you have a harbor freight near you they have them for about $30. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93519


----------

